# children are SO horrible and parents are worse



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

My daughter's in year 6 and it's the last day at term on Friday so her and her mates will be saying good bye to primary school and she's just told me one of her "friends" has hired a limo to fetch them from school at 2pm on Friday and the whole class is invited except her and Ashley HOW HORRIBLE can you get???

I'm sat here in tears wishing I had this child's phone number because I really want to phone her mother up and give her a piece of my mind I'M FUMING!!!!


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

that's just out of order! its bullying!!  couldn't you contact the school to get this 'friends' number or talk to the school about it? Your daughter and Ashley shouldn't have there last day ruined just cus of some 'friend'. If worse comes to worse maybe you could organise something and do something fun after the last day with your daughter? Did this 'friend' tell the reason as to why the two weren't invited or was it just done out of spite?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

it's just downright horrible and I blame her parents I would NEVER let Jamie organise something for the whole class except 1 or 2 people that's just plain nasty

they can be glad I don't have their phone number because I would have given them what for by now

I don't suppose there's any point talking to the school they can't do anything can they??


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Aw sorry to hear that, how mean

And dont get me started on some parents!


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

hmm i guess its nothing really to do with the school. You don't think it could be anything to do with jealousy?? If they didn't mean to hurt and upset them then why tell them about it? Things like this have happened to me before and it is really upsetting, especialy to a year 6 who's done absolutely nothing wrong!!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

well I phoned one of the Mums who lives round the corner from us and asked her to just clarify the whole situation for me because I didn't believe a whole class would organise this and leave out 2 children she gave me a lot oh blah blah blah about what a difficult decision it was I lost my rag told her I thought it was very unkind on an 11 year old child and hung up!!

I've just written to the local radio station BEGGING for help but I doubt even they will be able to do anything in time


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought I would sleep on this and feel better in the morning but I don't - Jamie will have to walk herself to school this morning I don't trust myself to go anywhere near the place.


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

do you think the school could do anything? it might be worth popping in or giving them a ring as it is basically bullying.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

great minds think alike, I e-mailed the head mistress this morning and she's just phoned me up saying limos are really not her idea of any kind of "fun" and she thinks the whole thing is silly and ridiculous (personally!) BUT it is unfair Jamie wasn't invited and she will look into this for NEXT year by way of the school possibly organising something so that no one gets left out.

By way of "compensation" she has just e-mailed me a lovely letter about what a pleasure it's been to have Jamie in the school and how much all the teaching staff are going to miss her.

It's not a limo but she will be really chuffed with it when she gets home, and I'm sure the head teacher will go out of her way today to make Jamie feel wanted!!!

Still can't get over the parents allowing this to happen but I think I've now reached a point where I have to say SOD THEM ALL :lol:


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear about this. just goes to show how nasty some children can be, but what leaves me aghast is that the parents have allowed it to happen - what were they thinking and do they realise what they are teaching thier kids - I wonder if they will come to regret it later on.  
Never mind, you have made the school think about next year and that will help others if not you daughter, so glad that the headmistress was so thoughtful.  
Harder for you though as it is not something you would do to someone else. Keep you head up and smile you are doing the best for your daughter and she knows it. After all you couldn't have done more than you did, and more than most.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i hope jamie gets on ok today hun x


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Aww Naomi, am so sorry to read this, really this whole culture of one upmanship and over the top stuff for school end depresses me. What happened to signing an exercise book or your shirt and then waving goodbye  I feel for your daughter and for you trying to protect her from being upset  I hope she has had a wonderful last day, (and that the limo breaks down, serve them right - hah!)


----------



## amentalcat (Jul 16, 2009)

Naomi,

How bloomin ridiculous! I would print the letter from the headmistress and tell your daughter that she can save it forever - a car ride is over in 10 minutes but her letter will last so much longer.

Kids are brutal sometimes and i have to admit that girls are as bad, if not worse, than boys.

She doesn't need 'friends' like that.

Give her a hug from me.

Take care - Ali xx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

went to fetch Jamie from school ON FOOT :lol: she'd asked me to take the camera to take some pictures of her and her friends but they all ran off (even ignoring her calling them) to get into their stupid limo so I ended up with a picture of Jamie stood by herself waving by the school gates 

she has been BRILLIANT and I'm really proud of her - she said she only really felt a bit "sad" when all the girls went to change into their "year 6 leaving party" tee shirts ready for their ride home.

I truly wouldn't reccomend parenting - sometimes it hurts *SO MUCH*


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Girls are vile indeed. I worked in a girl's school once and I swore never again. I hope your daughter makes some real friends at secondary school, Naomi.


----------

